#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Pattaya Quad Bikes ATVs rent and sales

## dirtydog

Well as I was in Pattaya today I thought I would stop off at the Quad Bike place, it's called "Brothers" and is suprisingly enough owned by 2 brothers I believe from Africa or Zimbabwe, white Africaans, not sure if I should mention that or not as it seems racist.


Anyway this place is on Thappraya Road just as you come out of South Pattaya and start heading up the hill to get to Jomtien, they also own another lot nearer Jomtien for car sales and rentals, I bought my red car from them  :Smile:  didn't give me much of a discount though  :Sad: 


So onto the Quads, they got 150cc and 250cc ones for sale and for rent, hell these guys would sell their own mother to make a buck or 2, then again thats business, the quads are all black colored which is a bit boring, the small ones are 1,500baht perday and the 250cc ones are 2,500baht per day, cheaper to rent a car from them for the day but they wont appreciate you caning a car down on Jomtien Beach.


Note no number plates, tax nor insurance as it is probably not possible in Thailand.




Back disc brakes.





Think it's water cooled.



Front disc brakes.

----------


## Thetyim

What ID or security do they ask for  ?

----------


## Spin

> the 250cc ones are 2,500baht per day


Thieving bastards!, these things only cost about 200,000baht. Taiwanese wanna bee's ofo the Yamaha raptor.

----------


## Thetyim

> these things only cost about 200,000baht


I can do you the one in the picture for half that.

----------


## dirtydog

> Thieving bastards!, these things only cost about 200,000baht.


Yeah but how much would you get charged per hour if you rented one on the race track in Jomtien, don't forget people don't look after them.

----------


## Rigger

> I can do you the one in the picture for half that.


Ok then what you got. I priced a few in Khon kean I think they started at 175,000 up to 250,000 and were cheap crap

----------


## Spin

> I can do you the one in the picture for half that.


The one in the picture is an eton vector 250, made in Taiwan and not sdo bad quality. The chinese ones are a lot lower quality. E-ton make OEM stuff for the big 4 japanese motorsi companies for the last 20 years so reliability should be no problem

----------


## Spin

> Yeah but how much would you get charged per hour if you rented one on the race track in Jomtien


Dunno but you'd be paying for the actuall track also.

My point is that for example a 600,000 baht Toyota vios saloon can be rented for 1500 baht a day or whatever. spending 200,000 and charging 2500 per day is a rip off. Its money back in 80 days!

----------


## dirtydog

She did say she could give me a discount  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Ok then what you got.


The one in the picture.
Exactly the same model, colour, chassis number everything.
Can deliver to your house any night. Cash only.

----------


## Spin

> Exactly the same model, colour, chassis number everything.


Who's laying on the passport for the ID?

Nooners?

----------


## Rigger

> The one in the picture. Exactly the same model, colour, chassis number everything. Can deliver to your house any night. Cash only.


OK what about smaller ones for kids and pisst people got any of them. can you give me some size and prices

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a suitable ATV for Jomtien and Pattaya.

----------


## dirtydog

Well if you think the above company was a rip off have I got news for you  :Smile:  Down Soi Thepprasit inbetween Pattaya and Jomtien is an Elephant Kraal where they bus in the tourists by the coach load, no idea how much they charge but the Koreans and Chinese seem to like it, anyway an enterprising Thai, we could use the word rip off merchant I suppose, has set up his own ATV quad hire place just outside the elephant camp, it did take a few seconds for me to understand the sign, now these quads are the 150cc ones not big beasty ones or anything like that, 350baht for ten minutes of hire time or maybe go for the half hour special at a meagre 1,000baht, makes that Brothers place sound like a bargain don't it  :Smile:  and no they aint got a track, although the elephant camp does have a shooting range and it wouldn't suprise me if oneday someone takes advantage of the guns being so close to such a rip off merchant.

----------


## Spin

^ I suppose if your on holiday from the west and you got plenty of cash to throw around then the cost doesn't even come into it.
Its only moaning fcukers like us that give a rats ass :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I was down Tuk.com today, buying some rechargable batteries for the sex toys, erm I mean camera, anyway ground floor is the electronics place, got loads of unusual stuff, from rechargeable batteries to great big flat screen tv things, but they also got a a couple of ATVs for sale, brand new ATV 125cc for 50,000baht, seems like a good business renting these things out I reckon.

----------


## Rigger

Sound cheap for Thailand can you get some pics next time you are down there

----------


## Happyman

Having been involved with ATV manufacturers on "health and safty " manufacturing concerns for insurance companies for many years now, and on the verge of getting one myself, one stands out !
KYMCO Taiwan - they are the Taiwanese licencee of Honda.
 They do street legal units - not like a lot of the others.

----------


## bkkpirate

Inane question here...  Any of these quad shops sell trikes?  I have only seen 3 in SE Asia.  Not the delivery trikes with the welded side area.

----------


## Happyman

Honda used to make them - ran 15 if the little buggers in Africa as service vehicles - we were rationed to 5 litres of petrol per day - dont know if they still do them though .

----------


## peterpan

I dunno how these renters get around the licencing issue, they cannot be regisitered for the onroad use, so its illegal to ride them on road. Suppse the cops are being paid to turn a blind eye, but technically they can seize the vehicles if caught on the road.

----------


## tiswas

> I dunno how these renters get around the licencing issue, they cannot be regisitered for the onroad use, so its illegal to ride them on road. Suppse the cops are being paid to turn a blind eye, but technically they can seize the vehicles if caught on the road.


I saw "plod" pulling over all the ATV riders on the road at the island near the Dusit resort Pattaya....they were having a field day , breakfast , lunch & tea money was available by the looks of it  :St George:

----------


## Judas

I can supply a Polaris 300cc 4wd ATV for 299k Baht. The ATV is not shipped to Thailand in parts but as a complete vehicle with the correct import documentation showing all taxes paid.

----------


## Roelfle

somebody know where i can buy a atv with big engine (500cc up,4wd) with green book?
new or second hand in very good condition.
i will used the atv on our farm in isaan and for travel around thailand.

----------


## JoelMcConville

Where can i get a similar quad Thailand

----------

